# Einfaches (günstiges) Bedien-Panel ?



## sps_prog (24 September 2007)

Hallo Freunde,

ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Zum Steuern meiner Solaranlage habe ich mir eine Beckhoff BC9000 besorgt. Nun suche ich noch ein günstiges Display, mit mindestens 2-zeiliger Textanzeige und 5 Funktionstasten.
Traumhaft wäre ein kleines vollgrafisches Touchpanel, welches ich über Ethernet anschliessen kann.

Da ich an die BC9000 eine serielle Klemme anschliessen kann, würde mir aber auch ein serielles Bedienpanel ausreichen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## edison (24 September 2007)

> Traumhaft wäre ein kleines vollgrafisches Touchpanel, welches ich über Ethernet anschliessen kann


 
Kann Die TwinCat Software nicht auch als Visualisierung laufen?
Dann fehlt Dir doch nurnoch ein PC mit Touchscreen?


----------



## trinitaucher (24 September 2007)

Auf dem BC9000 läuft aber kein TwinCAT....

Schon mal bei Sütron nachgeschaut? Die HMI-SlimLine und da z.B. das BT05AM.


----------



## edison (24 September 2007)

Sorry, aber ist nicht so ganz meine Welt:
Kann TwinCat nicht als Visualisierung eingesetzt werden?
Ob nu TwinCat Runtime oder Busklemmencontroller sollte doch einerlei sein


----------



## HDD (24 September 2007)

*Vipa*

Schaumal bei Vipa !

HDD


----------



## smartie (24 September 2007)

Für kleinere Anwendungen verwenden wir das NT3S von Omron.

Ansonsten würde ich bei Vipa mal nach einen TP schauen das zum TP177 micro kompatibel ist.


----------



## automationLab (24 September 2007)

Eigentlich steckt das Projekt ja noch in den Kinderschuhen und zu allem Überfluss ruht es zurzeit. Aber schau dir mal das PDF im Anhang an. Ich habe ein Standard LCD mit 4x16 Zeichen mittels eines ATmega8 an acht normale DigOut einer SPS angeschlossen. Das ganze läuft bei mir nur bei der Doku und bei der Software auf der SPS-Seite ist mir etwas die Lust ausgegangen. Die Hardware Pläne sind auch noch nicht so berauschend. 

Da es ja um eine private bastel Arbeit geht könnte das was für Dich sein.

Die Bauteile sind alle samt nichts besonderes und man bekommt diese auch recht günstig.


----------



## ge_org (24 September 2007)

Verwende meistens von beijerelectronics ein Cimrex41, ca.450€.
Wie siehts mit ADS-Kommunikation und PC oder PDA aus?

Georg


----------



## Bührer (25 September 2007)

Über Modbus(RS232) kann ein Touch Terminal GT01 von Panasoic eingesetzt werden. 

http://www.panasonic-electric-works.de/pewde/de/html/750.php

Die sind wirklich noch gut und günstig

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## vipianer (25 September 2007)

HDD schrieb:


> Schaumal bei Vipa !
> 
> HDD


 
hallo, nachdem dir schon mehrfach VIPA empfohlen wurde, hier ein Link auf VIPA-Bediengeräte


----------



## vipianer (25 September 2007)

...link vergessen ;-)
http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/bedien-beobachtungsgeraete/


----------



## edison (25 September 2007)

automationLab schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Standard LCD mit 4x16 Zeichen mittels eines ATmega8 an acht normale DigOut einer SPS angeschlossen.


Schönes Projekt - hast Du in der Richtung noch mehr Sachen realisiert?
In dem PDF steht die Seite www.AutomationLab.de, leider scheints die nicht zu geben.
Bin auf der Suche nach einem IR Fernbedienungsempfänger, der mir den RC5 Code einer belibigen FB in der SPS als Eingangswort zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 September 2007)

http://www.irtrans.de/de/shop/lan.php


----------



## automationLab (26 September 2007)

@edison: Die Homepage ist mangels Inhalt noch nicht online. Zu dem IR-Empfänger der je in dem Beitrag off Topic ist kann man durchaus drüber nachdenken so was zu lösen. Ein ATmega8 mit Quarz, Spannungsregler und Co. + IR-Empfänger + Optokoppler um an die 24V der SPS zu kommen ist ja von der Hardware her nichts wildes. Man Braucht 5 Bit für die Adresse und 6 Bit für den Befehl. 
Mach doch mal einen eigenen Thread auf und wir können dort über das Projekt weiter schreiben.


----------



## paddeljens (5 Oktober 2007)

*Pro-face*

Hi,
Pro-face bietet auch so kleine Dinger an. Das ST403 wäre wohl am passensten. http://www.pro-face.de/media/pdf/PPS_shtm/DB_ST403.pdf

Oder die AST- oder AGP 3200-Serie.
http://www.pro-face.de/AGP/AGP_S.html


----------



## zigbee (9 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

habe dir heir ein günstiges Bediengerät rausgesucht.
Vollgrafisch mit 4 x 20 Zeichen. Preis liegt unter 180€. Ausgestattet mit 2 seriellen Schnittstellen. RS232 oder RS485 bzw. RS422. Diverse Protokolle wie z.B. Modbus RTU. Diese Varinate gibt es auch eine nummer größer als Touchpanel.
Ich denke günstigere Panels wirst du auf dem Markt kaum finden. Viel spaß beim Projekt.

Gruß

ZigBee


Anhang anzeigen Datenblatt_WBG12864.pdf


----------



## Stefan88 (14 Februar 2008)

Ich denke eine günstige und technisch attraktive Alternative könnte ein Panel von Pro-face sein (www.pro-face.de)

Es werden Touch-Panels von 3,8" bis 15" angeboten, mit verschiedenen Displaytypen, etlichen Schnittstellen und Treibern.
Die Kopplung zu Beckhoff, aber auch zu allen anderen gängigen SPSen ist möglich ... 

vielleicht wär das ja was für Dich?!

LG,
Stefan


----------



## master (14 Februar 2008)

hallo,

schau dir mal die touch von wilke an. sind recht günstig und kommunikation müsste auch funktionieren.

gruß
master


----------

